# Récupérer dossier supprimé dans Outlook ?



## andrea59 (25 Mai 2005)

Glurps, erreur fatale de manip' : j'ai supprimé un dossier vital contenant plein de mails, dans Outlook express 5.02(2106). Je ne le retrouve pas dans les éléments supprimés. Savez vous comment le retrouver ? Précision : Je suis sous Mac OS 9.
Merci d'avance à mon sauveur-super héros


----------

